
What Google for Jobs Can Do for You and Your Company - avdheshsolanki
https://recooty.com/blog/what-google-for-jobs-can-do-for-you-your-company/
======
Darshna
We needed a recruiting software which could provide us with the same level of
high-tech yet easy to imply solutions for our recruiting issues, as we do to
our clients. We needed something which can reduce the pain of their HR team by
easing out the resume monitoring process, yet getting best of the talents to
work with us. A software that can save our precious time on recruitment making
them a better version of themselves. When we started looking for a solution,
that’s when we discovered Recooty through social media. Recooty was
immediately integrated to our business website i.e., EngineerBabu Now we can
post jobs on our own website, which helped to save our time looking for a
perfect job portal. Also we ca now manage resumes with just a couple of
clicks. Recooty was the simplest and most effective solution EngineerBabu
could have.

------
manish7
Great Product.

------
Hardik_vish
According to the needs and purpose of our company(Cognic Systems), we didn’t
want to invest so much of our precious time and other resources on recruiting
and definitely didn’t want to let all these efforts go in vain. We needed
qualified, capable and competent employees, be it a skilled developer or an
experienced analyst, who could be productive and bring out the best of
solutions to various problems. In a nutshell, we needed a simple yet effective
recruiting software that could look after and supervise their recruiting
process so that we can invest our resources on aspects which makes them better
at serving their purpose.

Recooty does exactly what we needed the most. Once we integrated Recooty to
their website, now we can post job openings for various jobs directly on our
website. This saved so much of our time which we had to spend on looking for
the perfect yet affordable job portal, which is quite hard to find. Recooty’s
integration with Google Job Board helped us gain a lot of exposure to the
candidates with relevant skills and qualifications and get the right candidate
for the right job. Now we can manage and filter resumes with just a couple of
clicks, without any confusion.

5\. Review ‘Recooty is an amazing tool and an ultimate solution to ease out
the recruiting process. We were really quite messed up when it came to hiring
good quality candidates with excellent skills. We spent thousands of bucks on
various well-known job portals, still couldn’t get satisfactory results. But
now with Recooty, it all has come down to a new level of easy. After we
integrated Recooty to our website and posted job openings there itself, we’ve
got some really valuable employees on board with us who have effectively
enhanced the quality of service we provide. It was an amazing experience
working with Recooty and we’re looking forward to keep experiencing more in
future :)’

